# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Το καινούργιο μου κουτί

## Kostas Angelo

Επειδή ήρθε η ώρα να χωρίσω τον μικρό αρσενικό από τους γονείς του και επειδή ο κάτω όροφος του χώρου τους δεν έχει ακόμα θέρμανση αποφάσισα να του φτιάξω ένα κουτί για να τον φέρω μέσα.
και έχω δύο ερωτήσεις.
Η πρώτη αφορά στην ταίστρα οικονομίας που πήρα για να δοκιμάσω.Την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος? θα βρεί ο μικρός τους σπόρους ή θα μείνει νηστικός? θα έχουν ροή οι σπόροι ή θα κολλήσουν ψηλά και δεν θα μπορεί να τους φτάσει?
Η δεύτερη ερώτηση έχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή της θερμοκρασίας.Στον χώρο του τώρα έχει 7 με 9 βαθμούς και στο διαμέρισμα έχω 24. Θα πάθει σοκ άν τον φέρω μέσα?



]picu[IM[IMG]gratis 


[IMG]bilder upload[/IMG]






bilder[/IMG]G[IMG]<a href='https://postimg.org/image/3mj2zlqsf/' target='_blank'><bilder kostenlos hochladen[/IMG]pload[/IMG]

----------


## anonymous

> ...έχω δύο ερωτήσεις.
> Η πρώτη αφορά στην ταίστρα οικονομίας που πήρα για να δοκιμάσω.Την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος? θα βρεί ο μικρός τους σπόρους ή θα μείνει νηστικός? θα έχουν ροή οι σπόροι ή θα κολλήσουν ψηλά και δεν θα μπορεί να τους φτάσει?
> Η δεύτερη ερώτηση έχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή της θερμοκρασίας.Στον χώρο του τώρα έχει 7 με 9 βαθμούς και στο διαμέρισμα έχω 24. Θα πάθει σοκ άν τον φέρω μέσα?....



1) θα βρει τους σπορους
2) θα προσαρμοστει αμεσως στη νεα θερμοκρασια

----------


## romel

Κάθε πουλί χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικά τις συγκεκριμενες ταΐστρες, τα περισσότερα τη χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς πρόβλημα υπάρχουν όμως και ορισμένα που καθαρίζουν τους σπόρος μέσα στην τρύπα (που βάζουν το κεφάλι τους) με αποτέλεσμα να γεμίζει με τσόφλια, το πουλί να μη τρώει τους υπολοίπους σπόρους που είναι κάτω από τα τσόφλια και κατ επέκταση να μη κατεβαίνουν άλλοι σπόροι. Άσε την ταΐστρα απείραχτη για 4-5 μέρες και μετά έλεγξε αν συμβαίνει αυτό που περιέγραψα. Αν όχι, που είναι και το πιθανότερο είσαι κομπλέ. Επίσης κάποια πουλιά  (πάλι λίγα) καταλαβαίνουν πως λειτουργεί και πετάν άθικτους  τους σπόρους που δε θέλουν στο πάτωμα ώστε να κατεβαίνουν καινούργιοι και να τρων μόνο αυτούς που τούς αρέσουν, έτσι οι ταΐστρα μόνο οικονομίας δεν είναι ενώ επιπλέον το πουλί δεν τρέφετε σωστά. Αν μιλάμε για καρδερίνα οι ταΐστρες αυτές δεν ενδείκνυνται κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες διότι λόγω χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να πιέζονται πολύ τα πουλιά να τρων όλους τους σπόρους, στους 24 βαθμούς φυσικά δεν έχεις τέτοιο θέμα.

----------

